# Fin rot..



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

So Oscar has a bad case of fin rot the picture below is the rate of rotting..all in a month. Please help me I want to save my baby  he's my first Betta and I've had him for over a year. He's still acting like himself and will swim over to me if I go in front of his tank. He also still eats normally he just has bad fin rot.  Please help.

Also he's ina planted tank with 1 anubis nana, A lily bulb (thats finally blooming) and about 10 things of Anacharis.











*Housing* 
What size is your tank? *10 Gallon*
What temperature is your tank? *Between 82 and 79*
Does your tank have a filter? *Yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *None*
Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *Topfin Freeze Dried bloodworms and Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits *
How often do you feed your betta fish? *Every two days*
Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Every week*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *10-15%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Aquaeon Water conditioner, Aquarium salt (1 teaspoon) and API Leaf Zone for the plants*
*Water Parameters:*
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
*Just tested now using API Master freshwater testing kit*:
Ammonia: *.25 ppm*
Nitrite: *0ppm*
Nitrate: *40 ppm*
pH: *8.2 *
Hardness: *N/A*
Alkalinity: *N/A*
*Symptoms and Treatment*
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *He's gotten paler since I put him in the 10 gallon tank last summer and his fins have recently been rotting away.*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *He seems more lethargic then normal though he stil comes up to eat and will react when I go near the tank.*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *I noticed about a few weeks ago and have been changing his more of his water.*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *I have been feeding him Jungle Anti Bacteria meds every so often (not with other foods) but he doesn't like it much so I switch it on and off every week. *
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *He has had fin rot before and thus he was put in his heated ten gallon away from the unheated 1 gal.*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *I say about A year and 7 or 8 months depending on his age when I got him.*


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry you fish isn't doing well. Harley has fin rot too, but not as severe and looks similar to Oscar in color. Anyway I'm no expert but you may want to do more that 10-15% water changes and possibly more frequently. Harley's getting 50% weekly, but I'm not 100% sure how correct that is. If you haven't already, double check the directions for the aquarium salt. The stuff I have says to use 1 heaping tsp per 5 gallons. I'm sure different brands specify different amounts though. I'm sure someone else can give you more info than I have. Good luck!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Poor fella....I would get him in a small QT container that can be floated in the heated tank (76-77F) and start aquarium salt 2tsp/gal along with 100% water changes for 10 days...he really needs tannins too...

Pre-mix some treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-add the salt and tannins to steep....IAL or dried oak leaf...the darker the better

Nutrition-mass feed this guy live foods...mosquito larva, guppy fry...anything high protein small amount 4-5 times a day every day but not to the point of bloat

Stop the antibiotic food..either give it to him correctly or not at all...all you do when you feed it here-an-there...is create super bugs or resistant pathogens that will not respond to anything......you do more harm than good when you give antibiotic incorrectly.....


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for the fast replies. Glad i kept all my original betta cups. I don't think I can get tannins real quick but I believe I read that you can use decaffinated green tea least I think i read that soemone on here? And live foods are you able to use frozen or do they need to be literally swimming alive? Thank you for all your help


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Frozen is better than nothing....lol.....if that all you have, I recommended live because I think your fish has a nutrition issue...he needs improved nutrition that gut loaded live foods can provide...but frozen can help along with other high protein foods...fed small amounts several times a day..push food but not to the point of bloat along with quality water

Decaf green tea will help some and again...better than nothing.....due to how it is processed it may not have active antibacterial/fungal properties-but it will provide the darker water to ease stress and he needs that too....

If you have any oak trees in your area that are pesticide free...look for naturally dried and fallen from the tree...these are great for tannins-both antibacterial/fungal and dark tanned water....(10-12 crushed/gallon of water)

Good luck and keep us posted.....


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks again for all the help . I got some frozen brine shrimp for him (as well as my guppies) and I'll see if I can go grab one of my brothers preggo guppies tomorrow or tuesday and use those fry to feed him. I also scored big today when I went outside and found out that all the leaves that were sitting in my yard were red oak trees. (which smell amazing by the way)http://www.cityofeagan.com/live/page.asp?menu=2105 they look like those in shape so collected a whole box of those and crushed 12 of them up and put them in a gallon jug like you said with 2 tsp of Aquarium salt and water conditioner to get rid of the chlorine. Should I wait for tomorrow to change Oscar's water and let the leaves soak in and the water to get to room temp? and also how do I accustom Oscar to the new water? Drip?

Will keep you posted  as much as I can.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

hope you can entice the poor lil guy to eat


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol don't worry he eats and he will over eat if I'm not careful.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually once I get my pre-mixed treatment water ready I will let it steep for about an hour and then cup the Betta with its regular tank water and start adding small amount of the treatment water-dumping some of the old and adding treatment water until its about 100% treatment water and then I start my 100% the next day....be sure and equalize the temp with the treatment water with the water changes.....I usually will float a second cup of fresh treatment water in the same tank I have the QT Betta floating in for an hour before the schedule water change....


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok update on Oscar.  he's doing good I think if anything he swims around more and never have I ever seen him rest fully on the bottom of his QT if anythign he seems to rest the tips of is fins on it. I have been doing the 100% water changes with the Oak leaf fully treated water as well as the frozen brine shrimp everyday. 
Sorry hard to get a picture thats good that shows both his colors and the fins.


----------

